
Deep Learning Techniques for Music Generation – A Survey - tim_sw
https://arxiv.org/abs/1709.01620
======
programLyrique
There is even now an international research workshop on deep learning for
music that was created in 2017:
[http://dorienherremans.com/dlm2017/](http://dorienherremans.com/dlm2017/)

------
kunstmord
Also a good overview (albeit, less detailed): [https://medium.com/artists-and-
machine-intelligence/neural-n...](https://medium.com/artists-and-machine-
intelligence/neural-nets-for-generating-music-f46dffac21c0)

------
SubiculumCode
Would a computer endlessly churning out music on par with Beethoven, Chopin,
and the Beatles make us happier as humans?

~~~
fancyPantsZero
It depends on what you mean by "on par".

If you mean "endlessly churning out songs that sound pretty much like
Beethoven, Chopin, or the Beatles", then probably not. Humans do that too.

If you mean "endlessly creating new, innovative, and enjoyable material, like
Beethoven, Chopin, and the Beatles did", then I think it's a very interesting
proposition and lots of people would be happy to have that. I am skeptical it
can be done with ML though.

~~~
brooklyn_ashey
I think it would be a huge step forward for music or any artform, just like
photography was for visual art. after the camera, we could relax on the
technique of copying things as we see them and move on to ideas. perhaps ML
could help human music finally get real about ideas. It could be wonderful to
be free of the labor so we could really focus on the other aspects of music
this kind of development could illuminate by making the formulaic nature
understandable by everyone, driving a new interest in a frontier in music we
were not free to explore while chained to techniques that are just techniques
and not actual mysical ideas. I think music might more emphasize connection
between people and a given moment between those very specific people. It might
bring the former audience on par with the composer and as a composer, i'd like
to see that in my lifetime!

------
damonli
it has existed for many year of generate music with ai.

~~~
kleer001
Yes, that's the only way it could be a survey.

